# Using more than one iPad.



## Av8Chuck (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a large project that I would like the client to be able to view the collections collections I've uploaded to the cloud.  Can I do that?  If so, how?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2014)

If you have a Creative cloud subscription, You can store any number of static collections from one catalog.  While there is probably some limit to the number of Smart Previews you can store in Creative Cloud, it is unspecified.   Your iPad running LR mobile has access to these Creative cloud images.  Since the iPad is a client and Creative Cloud is the host, any number of iPad clients can access the host. You may need an active WiFi internet connection to access all images in the Creative Cloud Connection.


----------



## Av8Chuck (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks.

That's what I thought but I was told that it didn't work that way, LR is a single user application and that it would only work with one instance or one iPad.  I believe that in order to share photos with LR Mobile it has to log into my CC account.  

If this is true LRM isn't all that useful for collaborating, I would like to be able to password protect different catalogs for different clients without having to share my CC password.  

I guess I could give each client an iPad but then each of them would still be able to access all the catalogs that I've uploaded from my desktop.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2014)

Remember that your client would have access to all of your collections and your entire Creative Cloud account, so you probably don't want to do that.  In the meantime, consider accessing the web interface and sharing a link to a specific collection.  They can view that using their iPad's web browser (or any web browser) without giving away anything private.  They wouldn't be able to edit the collections of course, although that's a great feature request for the future.


----------



## Av8Chuck (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Victoria, I'm not sure what you mean by "accessing the web interface?"  Do you mean using the "web" in LR to upload a webpage?  If so that's what I'm currently doing but I'm looking for a way that I can make subsets of collections available so my client can flag the images he likes.  A "Client" version of LRMobile would be a great tool for collaborating.  

It would be kind of a hybrid website that would enable faster iterations of images without having to upload insane amounts of data and then once my client has made his choices I can "un-sync" the collection immediately.  

Its a bit odd that LR wants the user to manage all of the files internally but then doesn't provide any tools to make it easy to collaborate with clients and other artists.  Very Apple'esk...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 19, 2014)

No, Victoria's talking about the "Web View" facility which is part of the LR mobile package, i.e. all your synced collections can be additionally viewed through a new web interface by logging in to lightroom.adobe.com. Each collection can then be separately shared with friends/clients in the Flickr/Picasa mode. It's pretty basic in it's first implementation, though there's plenty of scope for improvement, but certainly it would let you showcase different collections to different clients.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 19, 2014)

Yep, spot on, thanks Jim.


----------



## Av8Chuck (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks.  I was able to view the collection in the "web view" but I don't know what the Flickr/Picasa mode is?  I also don't think there's a way to flag individual pictures.

I watched the training for LRMobil and it didn't mention the web view?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 20, 2014)

By "Flickr/Picasa mode" I simply meant the same ability to share individual collections/albums/sets with specific people.

Agree that you can't do anything with "Web View" at this stage, though there have been plenty of suggestions made to Adobe about how it could usefully be developed. If you have any thoughts, why not post them at the official feedback site (link at top of the page)?


----------

